# Advice needed here



## billathome65 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi I've had an alleged roofing company out to replace my old ridge tiles and this is how they left it. The first 4 pics are off the first attempt. 
The last 3 are how it looks now. To me it looks a mess. 
Advice needed.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not a tile guy, but that does look like poop, IMO.


----------

